# Излишняя гибкость с точки зрения медицины - это плохо?



## Александр Громов (13 Ноя 2017)

Смотрел тут выступления гимнасток и возник вопрос: здоров ли позвоночник, который гнётся так,что  лбом можно коснуться копчика и в другую сторону - подбородком ягодиц? Мне кажется,ч то при ускорениях это может травировать - прирывках транспортного средства, при падениях на тропе и т.д.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (13 Ноя 2017)

@Александр Громов,  занималась профессионально спортивной гимнастикой с 5 лет.
Проблемы с позвоночником и суставами с 10 лет.
Первая грыжа в пояснице, в 12 лет.


----------



## Александр Громов (13 Ноя 2017)

@влюбленная в жизнь, я знаю, что в спортивной гимнастике травмы из-за падений и динамики. А в художественной что-то массово происходит со спортсменами из-за выработки излишней гибкости позвоночника?

Также в пауэрлифтинге есть уродующий прием - жать побольше можно легко, если сильно изогнуть позвоночник (выпуклостью грудного назад, поясничного - вперёд).


----------



## VVV (14 Ноя 2017)

Думаю ,что глубочайшее заблуждение - буд-то спорт призван популяризировать Здоровый образ жизни. Его популяризирует только церковь убеждая в умеренности во ВСЁМ (движениях,мыслях,желаниях,отказ от праздности и бесделия )  сдержанности и осторожности.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Ноя 2017)

У худож. гимнасток лет после 14 либо стопы летят, либо колени, либо спина, кому как повезет, либо все вместе разом))) Причины: отсутствие грамотных спортивных врачей в команде и реабилитологов, нарушение тренировочного процесса (неправильная разминка, отсутствие разминки, перетренировался и прочее, типо на голову упала булава и рассекла бровь - обычное явление и иногда случается, столкновение во время прыжка с другой гимнасткой и падение на пол после этого  ) а также особенности строения, и прочее прочее прочее)))

Но как выясняется тут на форуме, у другх людей (не бывших спортсменов) проблем-то не меньше


----------



## Александр Громов (14 Ноя 2017)

Да, не меньше - убеждаюсь постоянно. И сидячая работа гробит позвоночник, а так же суставы не укреплённые (по причине отсутствия регулярной тренировки) гробятся где-нибудь на тротуаре.
Возможно, некоторые проблемы у спортсменов оголяются пораньше из-за нагрузок. Но у неспортсменов они сидят не выявленные, чуть ли не врождённые.
Я вот недавно походил в пластиковых ботинках, вздулась связка. На МРТ обнаружили частично отколотый кусок суставной поверхности. По симптомам откол был лет с семи, если не с пятилетнего возраста. Я с тех пор прыгал, бегал, скакал с тяжеленными рюкзаками по камням и бурелому. Забавно. Вот и сейчас кто его знает, наверное прекращать не нужно. Связка только за 3 месяца хоть и прошла, но от 3 дней нагрузки воспаляется как хроническая.


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

влюбленная в жизнь написал(а):


> @Александр Громов,  занималась профессионально спортивной гимнастикой с 5 лет.
> Проблемы с позвоночником и суставами с 10 лет.
> Первая грыжа в пояснице, в 12 лет.


Балет с 3 лет.
Не могла лежать  с ногами, согнутыми под 90 град. Мне не верили, били тапком ( тренер). Сейчас прооперировали грыжу в этом месте, думаю , что проблема шла из детства, если бы обратили внимание тогда еще, может и не было таких болей.
Стопы проблемные, перетянут подъем, пальцы скручены. Колени с артрозом. ШОП тоже не радует. Зато растянута до сих пор ( правда не знаю, зачем мне это надо).


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Ноя 2017)

@Пельмень, растянута, красива ,что мужчины оборачиваются)) все же хорошо)))


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

Ага, спина больная и дырка в спине))) сапоги не купить - подъем перетянут, высокий очень. Лучше бы я народными танцами занималась) Там тоже осанка будь здоров, а бешеных нагрузок нет.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Ноя 2017)

Любой профессиональный спорт это вред для здоровья. Во всех сферах есть перегибы. Польза от гимнастики только тогда, когда она в меру.
@Пельмень, балет кстати "очень нехороший вид спорта". Мне так один доктор рассказывал. Он говорил про то, что ходить с развернутыми стопами наружу вредно, это разрушает поясничный отдел позвоночника и колени.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, это фигня еще - выворот, хотя да. Но вот приземления после 5 прыжков - это нагрузка на позвоночник тоже, плюс, если у тебя на ноге растянута мышца (а это может произойти и на соревах) то ты приземляешься и бережешь одну ногу, техника толчка и приземления нарушается, тем самым усугубляя. Но Вы же ничем не занимались, а проблем не меньше, чем у балерин)) Вон Цискаридзе скачет красачик)) Плющенко катался и сейчас бегает с штырями в пояснице) Вопрос в другом - болит ли у них, или они преодолели себя в каком-то смысле??!!)


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, я думаю, что тут вопрос преодоления, скорее. Интервью с Цискаридзе читала, там колени тоже дают о себе знать. Просто меня с детства учили терпеть боль и не жаловаться, так и живу до сих пор. Возможно, высокий болевой порог, а возможно и умение терпеть , привитое с детства- я когда рожала, акушерка удивлялась, чего это я не ору.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Ноя 2017)

Я считаю, что нужно лет в 15-18 делать обследование всех людей и давать ему "некую дорожную карту". Что это такое. Это рекомендации о том как жить в будущем, чтобы уменьшить будущие проблемы и с позвоночником и не только.Вот пример могу привести. Все люди разные, ткани, мышцы у вех разные. Вот например у моей коллеги по работе сыну 15 лет, а он на все 20 уже выглядит (богатырь). Он пришел в спортзал. Там как тренер как увидал, что у него мышцы просто просят их качнуть, так сказал, что он с ним бесплатно заниматься будит. Понятно что сломать можно и его если через мерный спорт зарядить. А возьми меня например, меня бесполезно качать, железо мне вообще вредно. У меня другое строение организма. Я к тому, что каждому нужны рекомендации о том где у него слабые места и чем предпочтительней нужно заниматься, как себя поддерживать в хорошей форме.
Этого никто не дает! А может кому-то помогло бы в жизни и он столько бы дров не наломал.


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

К 15 годам спортсменам многим уже на пенсию можно уходить. В спорт в 3-5 лет приходят, иначе поздно. У меня сын с 3 лет профессионально танцует, а в 6 захотел фигурным катанием заниматься. Не взяли, сказали, что старый. ( сейчас я понимаю, что это было благо для ребенка, что не взяли) . Он спортивными больными танцами занимается, и, как я поняла, это самое лучшее из спорта. Запредельных нагрузок нет, ноги-спины не ломаются. Зато осанка)))


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Ноя 2017)

@Пельмень, Это понятно. Первое обследование и надо в 3 года делать, а в 15 уже втрое. Ну и не все спортом заниматься начинают. Многие и просто на даче ломаются лет в 25-30. А может знали бы, что нельзя бетон месить, так и не сломались бы.
Танцы я думаю тоже не идеальный вид спорта, если он на профессиональном уровне. Хотя достаточно хороший.


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

Идеальный вид спорта - на диване лежать. Вон, котик мой, 10 лет на диване и здорова, как конь. Утром нас на работу провожает и смотрит так презрительно:" люди, что с них взять, дураки. Все суетятся что-то".


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Ноя 2017)

Какие еще обследования в 3 года?))) Зачем детям портить детство, так хоть будет,что вспомнить, от ЛФК-то особо впечатлений таких нет как от проф. спорта. когда ты преодолевая боль идешь на треню))) Сейчас с жалобами-то придешь, тебя никто не обследует, а Вы хотите,чтобы Вас с 3 лет обследовали...) бред


----------



## Александр Громов (14 Ноя 2017)

@Пельмень, а можно быть гибким как гимнастка, или хотя бы ноги до шпагата растянуть, но при этом не иметь проблем с ОДА? Или растяжка до шпагата по определению означает проблемы? Просто я всю жизнь был очень негибкий и сейчас интересует вопрос растяжки для снижения травмоопасности хождения по камням в горах.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> какие еще обследования в 3 года?))) ...


А может и есть смысл. Я ж писал выше, что у меня лет с 6-7 оказывается скол суставной поверхности в голеностопе. Какая-то там болезнь имени кого-то в грудном отделе (оказывается, это медотвод от армии, а я в высшей степени годен по документам, я бегаю марафоны, хожу в самые серьёзные в мире горы и т.д.). Самое интересное, ч то мне позвоночник обследовали первый раз в 9 классе. Но не нашли. А нашли в 29 лет и сказали, что она не могла не быть в 9 классе.
Суть обследования в том,что можно спрогнозировать, что если вот этот человек с этой штукой в спине будет приседать со штангой, то получит то то и то, а если не будет, то эта проблемная точка так и не перерастёт в травму.


Пельмень написал(а):


> Идеальный вид спорта - на диване лежать...


От лежания и сидения ещё хуже портится позвоночник у человека.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> какие еще обследования в 3 года?)))...бред


Не согласен в этом вопросе. В чем проблема обследоваться и даже в 3 года. И вовремя начать лечение. Вот живой пример. У меня дочери 10 лет в 4 классе. Я её вожу на массаж каждый год. Почему? А потому что у неё уже начинаются проблемы с шей, есть уже сколиоз. Если все это бросить и не заниматься вот будит потом в 30 лет как у меня. Мои родителе не знали или не хотели. А я знаю, и буду стараться по максимум сделать так чтобы отсрочить и уменьшить болячку. Все начинается в школе, когда мы не замечаем этого, а проблема уже есть. Есть напряжения мышц, появляются спазмы, развивается МФС. Я вообще думаю надо купить кушетку и дома массаж делать самому и детям и жене. Это не так сложно, можно научиться. И проблем будит меньше. Раз наша медицина никак в этом вопросе. Они только могут по факту констатировать, что у вас грыжа и надо делать операцию, значит будим сами предупреждать болезни позвоночника.


Александр Громов написал(а):


> От лежания и сидения ещё хуже портится позвоночник у человека.


Не от самого лежания портятся. Они портятся потом когда встаешь, начинаешь двигаться, а мышцы просто не готовы даже к элементарным движениям.


Александр Громов написал(а):


> А можно быть гибким как гимнастка, или хотябы ноги до шпагата растянуть, но при этом не иметь проблем с ОДА? ...


Я вам могу сказать, что развитие гибкости это очень хорошая штука! Проверил на себе. Если хотите пишите в личку расскажу. Два года занимаюсь растяжками, даже с учетом тех проблем которые у меня есть, мне двигаться стало легче просто гораздо.


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

@Александр Громов, растяжка - растяжке рознь. Меня на шпагат вытянули в один день, просто ногу подняли и сверху преподаватель села. А это в глубоком детстве, я плакала, а мне :" терпи, ты же хочешь танцевать". А сына тянули бережно. Итог - шпагат у обоих, а воспоминания разные. Так же тянули в " складку" - пополам сложили и сверху  сели. Сейчас более мягкий подход.
Я сама занимаюсь стрейчингом с тренером сейчас, и растягивают и отрицательных впечатлений нет. Медленно, спокойно, без боли а по возможностям.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Ноя 2017)

@Пельмень, Лучше заниматься йогой. Хотя стейчинг это очень близко к йоги. Но йога это немного другое. Весь смыл не в том, чтобы достигнуть как-то растяжки. Весь смысл в процессе.
Вот он рассказывает как это работает. 




Кстати он тоже вылечил в свое время болячку.


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, йога мне запрещена.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Ноя 2017)

@Пельмень, А почему? вы же растяжки делаете. Йога не значит на голове стоять. Там много упражнений которые вообще фактически ЛФК. Вы поди фактически и делаете упражнения из йоги! ЛФК построено на йоге.


----------



## Пельмень (14 Ноя 2017)

Нет, не так. ЛФК  и йога абсолютно разные вещи. ЛФК у меня разработано строго под мои проблемы. Стрейчинг тянет мышцы без скруток. Йога построена на скрутках, мне их нельзя. Это запрет от хирурга, который я нарушать не собираюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Гибкость хорошо!
Но устойчивость важнее!
Вот позвоночник мастера спорта международника по тяжелой атлетике в 61 год
Обратите внимание на то, что позволило ему стать мастером спорта- передние грыжи дисков, он еще в молодости выдавил (они больше задних, то есть первые), диски выдавились вперед, суставы сели друг на друга и мастер спорта готов!
И все несмотря на сколиоз.
Болит, только если начинает растягиваться.
Каждому свое.


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, очень показательный интересный снимок.А главное никаких стенозов и нестабильностей) Есть даже мысли  как грыжи вперёд вышли ..В тяж атлетике множество подводящих упражнений с закидыванием - затаскиванием штанги на грудь с прогнутой спиной .Или просто связки такие анатомически,что сзади крепче ?Обычно ведь по-другому,у всех сзади лезет - там слабже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Именно так. Упражнения и места крепления передней и задней продольной связки


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Ноя 2017)

А заостренные края "сцепившихся"позвонков никак не мешают?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Так они заострены на снимках, видна только костная часть, но они же честь костнохряшевого комплекса и впереди хрящ круглый.


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Ноя 2017)

Я к тому,что выпирают далеко...там же ткани всякие..хотя это ведь постепенно формируется..т.е. успевает подстроится..наверное так)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2017)

Правильно.
Но нарастая может и перекрыть корешковое или спинномозговое пространство.


----------



## VVV (15 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Гибкость хорошо!
> Но устойчивость важнее!...


КАКОЙ УЖАС! ВОТ ЭТО ПОЗВОНОК! Всё! Нафик эту грешную землю,делаю себе жабры и в море...
А вообще  ответ данной темы форума сконцентрирован в нескольких словах Евгения Плющенко (см.7:05)


----------



## Александр Громов (15 Ноя 2017)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Я сама занимаюсь стрейчингом с тренером сейчас, и растягивают и отрицательных впечатлений нет


Впечатление - ничто, а вот грыжа от сложения в скрепку или порваные связки от шпагата за минуту - это другое. Это на всю жизнь. Вот я в 28 лет попробовал жестковать посадиться на недошпагат, в итоге растянул связку в колене и теперь при сильных нагрузках оно ноет.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Повезло в жизни человеку грыжи выперли в другую сторону. Я думал такого не бывает.
@Александр Громов, Надо с умом тянуть. Да и мне кажется зачем вообще этот шпагат нужен? Т.е. максимальные растяжки они вовсе и не нужны для здоровья. Растяжка нужна только в пределах того, чтобы  жить было удобно и комфортно.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Ноя 2017)

Попался огромный сборник асан. Я в восторге!!!
Не все асаны можно и нужно делать, но некоторые можно взять на вооружение.
Некоторые позы к примеру:


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Ноя 2017)

@Пельмень, В йоге тоже есть упражнения без скруток кстати. Вот к примеру @Larisa74, выше картинки выложила.
Хорошо конечно когда есть специальный комплекс под тебя. Вся проблема найти такого человека, который помог этот комплекс разработать.

@Костный блок,_ "Ну не может он крутить, не может, берет эту бутылку и швыряет на лед"_. У всех свои проблемы. Нам бы его проблемы. Некоторые ходить не могут, просто жить! А он всего навсего крутить.


----------



## Пельмень (15 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Хорошо конечно когда есть специальный комплекс под тебя. Вся проблема найти такого человека, который помог этот комплекс разработать


Комплекс разрабатывал врач по ЛФК в клинике, где оперировали.


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Ноя 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> КАКОЙ УЖАС! ВОТ ЭТО ПОЗВОНОК! Всё! Нафик эту грешную землю,делаю себе жабры и в море...


Интересно-то,что у человека-то не болит,и мыслей об операции нет.


----------



## VVV (15 Ноя 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Интересно-то,что у человека-то не болит,и мыслей об операции нет.


Ну конега! Ежлиб о него ИИИстинный спонодилолистёз был с дырявыми м/с дугами,то он бы МС не был. А мне хоть берегись,хоть не берегись а к 50-55 диск однозначно крякнет (на нём всё держиться), и  тогда хребет в трусы уйдёт.. А в 50-55 оперироваться это уже с остеопорозом,а там уж вероятность срастания в разы уменьшается....блин, как же я много стал знать! Да и знать бы не знал,если бы не болело! Вот прям "сверлит" справа на уровне нижнего сустава L5.И в большой палец правой ноги отдаёт. И с другой стороны тоже бывает зажмёт.  В октябре так сверлило,что спать не мог. Чуть с ума не сошёл. Сейчас после блокад,смт, эл.фореза с эуфилином и кремом Долобене и изометрических на пресс и боковые живота- вроде чуть меньше. Прям желание туда выстрелить...12 калибром! Простите заговорился...кто о чём ...а вшивый о венике.


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, вообще истинный спондилолизный листез говорят лучше раньше,чем позже..Т.К. если в трусы съедет,то тяжко оперировать потом -вытягивать на место и корешки с насиженного места сдвигать


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Ноя 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Ну конега! Ежлиб о него ИИИстинный спонодилолистёз был с дырявыми м/с дугами,то он бы МС не был. А мне хоть берегись,хоть не берегись а к 50-55 диск однозначно крякнет (на нём всё держиться), и  тогда хребет в трусы уйдёт.. А в 50-55 оперироваться это уже с остеопорозом,а там уж вероятность срастания в разы уменьшается....блин, как же я много стал знать! Да и знать бы не знал,если бы не болело! Вот прям "сверлит" справа на уровне нижнего сустава L5.И в большой палец правой ноги отдаёт. И с другой стороны тоже бывает зажмёт.  В октябре так сверлило,что спать не мог. Чуть с ума не сошёл. Сейчас после блокад,смт, эл.фореза с эуфилином и кремом Долобене и изометрических на пресс и боковые живота- вроде чуть меньше. Прям желание туда выстрелить...12 калибром! Простите заговорился...кто о чём ...а вшивый о венике.


----------



## VVV (15 Ноя 2017)

@Evpatiy, Спасибо за ответ.
Да! Я этого гринго тоже бачил! Ну вот же ...перцу уж под полтан,всю жизнь корчился, вскрылся - и нормуль, даже бегает, с парашюта хочет сигануть. И ещё тут на форуме северянина читал Sherlok (ом) вроде себя называл, тоже как и тот гринго во Вредена вскрывался, сейчас даже не появляется,наслаждается жизнью... а вот Сане с Московии не свезло,тоже с листёзом, так и говорит- нерв на место не могли затянуть. Но тут по моему другого выхода нет.
 Диагностировали мне  в 15 лет (в прошлом веке в 88-ммм),после даже не вспоминал, сейчас - долбит. Короче у всех такая же история- в молодости было,всю жизнь  терпел или  не парился,и после 40 жахнуло...как по алгоритму. Сейчас усиленно закачиваю пресс и бока. Надо же чем то болтам будет помогать.


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Ноя 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> @Evpatiy, Сейчас усиленно закачиваю пресс и бока. Надо же чем то болтам будет помогать.


Я вообще не специалист,и меня слушать не надо. Но вот например руку или ногу  перед тем как  сломать и в гипс сунуть есть смысл закачивать? После гипса все-равно тощая веточка будет вместо руки..А вот потом ее потихонечку надо будет в норму приводить в щадящем  режиме..


----------



## VVV (15 Ноя 2017)

@Evpatiy,
 Точно! Надо попробовать! Сначала руку ,а потом и хребет!
Не...ну как закачивать? Просто в тонус нормальный привести. Даже вроде доктор Ступин как то сказал -до вскрытия вроде как обязательно (не помню в каком топе). Ведь ломаются обычно нижние саморезы,они весь лордоз держат,вот и надо чтобы этот лордоз во что-то естественное и сильное упирался,а не в просто в резиновый корсет.
Вот как -то ещё почитал про исследования хирургов ФЦН в данном вопросе.
https://cyberleninka.ru/article/n/h...eni-gradatsii-sovremennoe-sostoyanie-problemy
Всяких "но"- вагон и небольшая телега!


----------



## Александр Громов (15 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Александр Громов, Надо с умом тянуть. Да и мне кажется зачем вообще этот шпагат нужен? Т.е. максимальные растяжки они вовсе и не нужны для здоровья. Растяжка нужна только в пределах того, чтобы  жить было удобно и комфортно.


Я ж говорю - для того, чтобы по камням ходить и не травмироваться. Камни в горах шевелятся, значит при подвороте травма обеспечена - растяжение связки на ноге или от боли потеря навновесия и т.п. Потому носят обувь, частично или полностью блокирующую подвижность голеностопа. Из-за этого меняется вся механика шага. Как минимум выключается амортизирование стопой, это нагрузка на позвоночник. Ну и блокировка голеностопа меняет все амплитуды колена и тазобедренного. А бицепс бедра у человека умственного труда укорочен, поэтому страдает спина, особенно поясница.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Ноя 2017)

@Александр Громов, Все правильно. Обувь портит не только ноги, а все тело.
Растяжка тут поможет. Я на себе проверил. Но прямо излишняя растяжка она может и не нужна.
Я по горам вот в таких тапках хожу! Правда там где снег никак в них. А если там просто курум крупный, то просто супер трассу держат. Работает все тело и даже пальцы на ногах. В таких тапках шевеление камней компенсируется подвижностью стопы. Я помню на 3000 м в таких забрался, там все туристы профессиональные снаряженные, когда у меня это на ногах видали, рты по открывали. "Как можно в таких, голеностоп не фиксирует и т.п." А оказалось ничего фиксировать не надо. Надо чтобы все двигалось на 100% и тогда все будит нормально. А там где снег я просто не хожу в такие места.




Пельмень написал(а):


> Комплекс разрабатывал врач по ЛФК в клинике, где оперировали.


Повезло вам что сказать. Мне правда оперировать нечего. Но комплекс я так и не нашел пока кто бы разработал, под меня. Все только кости ломают в основном. Или показывают упражнения одни и те же стандартные, которых в интернете полно.


----------



## Katerinamuc (15 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, вы"вкусно" пишете,читать интересно!А по теме-моей маме 62,лет в 5 въехала на санках в забор,отнялись ножки,не ходила полгода.Года три назад сделали рентген,листез 5 мм,врачи охнули-проблема серьезная.Ничего не напоминает?)))Спина болит лет с 50,ножку при приступах приволакивает по паре месяцев.Мешки/ведра 10 литров и прочее таскает даже в обострениях,но часто спина и вообще не болит-а нагрузки у нее солидные.Провела ей тут пару тестов на ягодичные мышцы-прошла на ура)))Дай Бог,чтобы у нее все так и осталось,а Вам -чтобы тоже в 62 года также или лучше было без винтов!Ведь бывает  же,и бывает не так уж и редко судя по всему...


----------



## VVV (16 Ноя 2017)

@Katerinamuc, 
Если боли не будет,то о каком вскрытие может быть речь? Спасибо.


Katerinamuc написал(а):


> вы"вкусно" пишете


-Не более чем мои  флуд и словоблудие,как симптом больного спондилолистезом. Большинство совершенно замечательных поэтов испытывали хронические боллли,жжжение и ззззуд.


Костный блок написал(а):


> @Katerinamuc,
> Если боли не будет,то о каком вскрытие может быть речь? Спасибо.


 вот именно,вскрытие отменяется


----------



## Александр Громов (17 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, я про другие горы, про большие. Там обсуждать обувь нет смысла никакого. Есть смысл обсудить как для этого мне растянуться.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Я про другие горы, про большие.


Ой, я бы, по возможности , хоть куда, хоть в горы, хоть в большие горы, у ноутбука страшно надоело сидеть...


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Работает все тело и даже пальцы на ногах.


И вот в таких бы мягких резиновых ботиночках .... м-м-м ..... круто!

Вот тут - удивительная гибкость! Они, прямо-таки, кайфуют от своей гибкости...


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Я про другие горы, про большие. Там обсуждать обувь нет смысла никакого. Есть смысл обсдить как для этого мне растянуться


Пчел вам надо ставить, если аллергии нет! Зачем? Чтобы ткани стали более эластичные. Проверено мною и не только! Ну и упражнения на растяжку!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

И мне пчелу, пожалуйста


----------



## Cant (17 Ноя 2017)

Шмеля!))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Вот.


----------



## Пельмень (18 Ноя 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> @Александр_100, я про другие горы, про большие. Там обсуждать обувь нет смысла никакого. Есть смысл обсудить как для этого мне растянуться.


На шпагат: ложимся на пол, одна нога прямая на полу, вторую прямую  тянем на себя. Первое время тянем ногу с помощью веревки . На веревке делаем петлю, суем туда ногу, которую поднимаем. Свободный конец веревки тянем на себя. Делаем до легкой боли, каждый день прибавляя по сантиметру. 
И легкий вариант- практически безболезненный. Нужно 2 нудла и бассейн. Лезем в бассейн, кладем каждую ногу на нудл ( нудл поднимает ноги на поверхность бассейна) , держимся за бортик бассейна и растягиваемся. Потихоньку, понемногу - на прямой шпагат. С опытом отрываемся от бортика, ложимся вперед - упражнение " скрепочка". Офигенно растягивает спину и ноги. Я это делаю, как спина заболит- лучше всех диклофенаков.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Ноя 2017)

@Пельмень, согласен. Растяжка лучше всяких диклофенаков.
Просто тут надо еще химическом уровне что-то сделать, если конечно вы не женщина или вы не младше 16 лет.
Растяжки я начал делать до того как связался с пчелами. И эти растяжки они не очень а у меня шли. Как бы объяснить. Ну во первых женский организм лучше растягивается это факт. Представите себе резинку от штанов, которая высохла и когда её начинаешь тянуть, то она начинает разрушаться. Примерно такое-же ощущение испытывал я. Все везде болело и были словно микро травмы в мышцах. А когда добавил химическую поддержку (пчелы), этого не стало. Ткани изменились. Это прямо ощущается. У женщин может по другому быть. Особенно если у женщины еще не было климакса, то с пластичностью у неё должно быть все в порядке. Особенно во время месячных, там гормоны выделяются, которых у мужчин нет.

Женское тело более гибкое, чем мужское наверное потому, что женщине надо рожать детей. А при родах происходит очень сильное расширение детородных органов, тканей.
А мужское тело должно добывать по кушать и там нужно более грубое тело, мышцы, ткани более жесткие, крепкие, сильные.
И все здоров и правильно. Но к сожалению природа допускает ошибки. И этих ошибок достаточно много.
Как мне сказал доктор к которому я на массаж хожу, что твоя проблема в том, что у тебя сильно жидкие ткани от природы. Не путайте с резинкой которая рассыпается - это уже старение называется. По этому у тебя при определенной нагрузке позвонки плывут, отсюда и нестабильность. Правда за счет этого нет особо больших грыж. Т.к. грыжи бывают при блоках. А блоки я так понимаю бывают с более жесткими тканями в основном.
На вопрос темы я бы ответил следующим образом - нужно вид тренировки тела подбирать каждому индивидуально еще в юности, в зависимости от типа тканей.
А этого нет и ни кто про это почти не знает и не делает. Все занимаются чем кто хочет, а потом болеют.


----------



## VVV (18 Ноя 2017)

@Larisa74, 
Посмотрел-спина разболелась!Какой ужас! Опять же вспоминаются слова Е.Плющенко: " Для че-го!!??.."
...хлеба и зрелищ. Вообще мне жалко всех людёв. Всю жизнь тужатся,тужатся -кто громче пукнет,..а там уже и помирать.

@Александр_100, 
Правильно,мой сибирский Друг! Ещё более меня умиляет экстримальный досуг мужиков переполненных тестостероном...Чего только не вытворяют!!! Сам такой был (да наверно и остался...во снах). Чем его заменить? Гарем завести! Вон бусурманы  по 5 жон имеют  да детей роту! ,ходят как пирамиды спокойные-резко двинуться лень. Живут по 1000 лет.
А нам горы да небо подавай.

@Александр_100, 
Надо детей иметь по 7-10 человек. тогда и не будет времени на фитнес,и детям забот хватит без секций,и к себе будем внимательны и бережливы,чтобы такую ораву без попечения не оставить.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, У меня пока не 7-10 детей, но уже трое! Мне уже почти на фитнес и на семейные разборки нет времени. 
Это как я одной парочке рассказывал, как жить и не ругаться, долго и счастливо. Заведите детей по больше от 3-х. И тогда просто некогда будит гулять с друзьями, ходить по клубам, даже ссорится не много времени остается.


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Вот тут - удивительная гибкость! Они, прямо-таки, кайфуют от своей гибкости...


Судя по видео нельзя сказать, что они просто гибкие, там и мышцы достаточно крепкие у этих девушек.


----------



## Александр Громов (20 Ноя 2017)

У меня вот связка спереди голеностопа всё никак не проходит и боли в стопе от этго. Пока не растягиваюсь из-за этого. Или можно?


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

Можно начать с рук растяжки. Руки растягивать замки за спиной, выворачивать руки можно всяко. Т.е. если растягивать то надо все тело тянуть. С голеностопном так  не скажу. Это врач должен сказать. Можно конечно просто по пробовать как по ощущением будит. Если будит хуже, то не надо тянуть. Я все по ощущением делаю всегда. начинаю помаленьку. Если плохеет, то что-то меняю в упражнениях или не делаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> У меня вот связка спереди голеностопа всё никак не проходит и боли в стопе от этго. Пока не растягиваюсь из-за этого. Или можно?


Синдром "расколотой голени"?
Похоже?


----------



## Александр Громов (21 Ноя 2017)

@Александр Громов,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Синдром "расколотой голени"?
> Похоже?


Фёдор Петрович, не похоже. Подробно описал сегодня симптомы в моей теме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27223/page-2#post-336514 Там ещё вам вопросы задал 16 октября, думал, что надоел вам.


----------

